# Topics > Social issues > Robot reliability and safety, robot accidents >  Robot kills man at Volkswagen plant in Germany

## Airicist

July 1, 2015

twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616282747200479232

----------


## Airicist

Article "Worker killed by robot at Volkswagen car factory"

by Kashmira Gander
July 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Industrial Robot Kills A Worker At A Car Factory ft. David So

Published on Aug 1, 2015




> 22 Year-Old killed by machine in Germany at Volkswagen Factory

----------


## qiouxdoll

Experts say gender-based violence is likely to increase as robotics advances and more realistic sex robots are produced.

----------

